
Microsoft Joins The Party, Buying Internet Advertisement Firm 24/7 Real Media for $1 billion - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/05/01/microsoft-joins-the-party-buying-internet-advertisement-firm-247-real-media-for-1-billion/
======
pg
Wrong; the article only claims they are one of two potential buyers. And
that's only if you trust an exclusive from the NY Post. Any Internet news that
only the Post knows is probably wrong.

~~~
usablecontent
Didn't knew New York Post has such a great reputation, but alot of people are
jumping on it <http://www.techmeme.com/070501/p26#a070501p26>

~~~
danielha
And they cite the Post. That's how bad information spreads...

~~~
usablecontent
It should be "Thats how the rumor mill works" :)

